# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  terrific powder day!

## MIke R

took 45 kids to Cannon today...it was spectacular ski conditions after a few inches of fresh powder last night fell

----------


## amyb

Mike-Gorgeous shots but the EXACT OPPOSITE of what I want to be looking at...

I will try to send you sunrises and sunsets and swaying palms in just a matter of days!

----------


## MIke R

you can send me them for sure but I am so not in a tropical mode when all this is going on outside!......I wont be in a tropical mode til at least the begining of April

----------


## amyb

Then just show them to Lena-she gets it!

----------


## andynap

More coming your way this weekend-but here first :thumbdown:

----------


## MIke R

I know..... and I got my daughter and her BF and a few of her friends coming up too..and they all want Lasagna and meatballs  for dinner...and they want free passes..and they want a condo..and they want and they want and they want

----------


## andynap

You are the Daddy- didn't you know?

----------


## MIke R

> Then just show them to Lena-she gets it!




 Lena leaves the mountain kicking and screaming  all the way because she wants to stay!!!..and now after learning to ski very well, she is trying to master snowboarding this winter

the apple didnt fall far

but that doesn't mean we still cant admire your photos......

----------


## MIke R

> You are the Daddy- didn't you know?




yeah I dont mind.....just wish I got more than one days notice

----------


## JoshA

Looks nice with all that snow and mountaintop rime, Mike. Enjoy!

Do they still have a tram at Cannon?

----------


## MIke R

yeah a LOT of rime today..love the look of that

yes they still have the Tram..only run it on weekends though

----------


## fins85258

Karens going to hard to live with after I show her these

----------

